#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Ημέρες κανονικής αδείας

## kkotulas

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσει αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πως υπολογίζονται οι ημέρες κανονικής αδείας και με ποιόν νόμο. Πιο συγκεκριμένα πως υπολογίζεται η προϋπηρεσία στους μηχανικούς για συμπλήρωση 12 ετών εργασίας προκειμένου να δικαιούται 25 μέρες άδειας. Υπολογίζονται από την ημέρα απόκτησης πτυχίου, από την ημέρα εγγραφής στο ΤΕΕ ή με τα ένσημα ως εργαζόμενος εξαρτημένης εργασίας?? Αν έχει συμπληρώσει 12 έτη προϋπηρεσίας και βρίσκεται στο 2ο έτος εργασίας στον ίδιο εργοδότη δικαιούται 25 έτη?

----------


## Xάρης

*ΕΔΩ* θα βρεις ένα πρόγραμμα για υπολογισμό της κανονικής άδειας με αποδοχές που δικαιούται ένας εργαζόμενος.
Συνυπολογίζεται η προϋπηρεσία και το εάν ο εργαζόμενος είναι εξαήμερος ή πενθήμερος.

Γενικώς, κάνε μια αναζήτηση στην ενότητα "*Σύνδεσμοι*", θα βρεις ενδιαφέροντες ιστοτόπους. Και αν ξέρεις και εσύ κάποιον, πρόσθεσέ τον!

----------

